

French Justice Minister Says Snowden and Assange Could Be Offered Asylum - etiam
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/06/25/french-justice-minister-says-snowden-assange-offered-assylum/

======
higherpurpose
Perhaps a trap to give him to the US government later after they reach a
"compromise"?

France is far from an anti-spying nation here.

[https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/06/24/france-
protest...](https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/06/24/france-protests-nsa-
spying-passes-new-surveillance-law/)

EDIT: Oh, and I almost forgot that it was France that one that stopped the
Bolivian president's airplane breaking international law, just because US
intelligence told them Snowden might be on board.....so yeah, I have a hard
time believing this.

[http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-
america-23174874](http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-23174874)

~~~
informatimago
Right, and the US Ambassy is no more than 500 meters from the Ministère des
Affaires Étrangères...

~~~
zeeed
> the US Ambassy is no more than 500 meters from the Ministère des Affaires
> Étrangères...

You make it sounds as if this would undermine the credibility of the statement
in the article. I don't see how the physical proximity of an embassy to a
ministère would even remotely be relevant. But maybe you can explain?

